# Thank you to Swift.



## Pixelpusher (Feb 26, 2007)

With all the flack that Swift have been getting here - including some from me - I think it's time to acknowledge the postive steps they are taking to improve customer satisfaction and put things right.

I have just had a call from Kath at Swifts, who has told me they have been in contact with my dealer and appraised them of all the Bulletins needed to fix my problems. Necessary parts are being issued to them.

I'm confident now that all my problems will soon be put right. So a big thank you to Swift for stepping up to the plate and tackling all these issues.


Colin


----------



## 106480 (Aug 15, 2007)

I also had a call from Kath to-day about fixing my van, but too early to praise their efforts yet. I will wait until my van is fixed. Pity that Brownhills are still cr--p.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Pixelpusher said:


> With all the flack that Swift have been getting here - including some from me - I think it's time to acknowledge the postive steps they are taking to improve customer satisfaction and put things right.
> 
> I have just had a call from Kath at Swifts, who has told me they have been in contact with my dealer and appraised them of all the Bulletins needed to fix my problems. Necessary parts are being issued to them.
> 
> ...


Thankyou for that Colin,but we owe you and the other Forum users a big thankyou for putting us back on track.The feedback has been tremendous and we have already built in many suggestions. I would like to organise a factory visit for those interested it will be open to all.Some feedback on that would be of interest? I will buy the chocolate biscuits! Regards Peter.


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*Visit*

I certainly would be up for the visit!
Cheese & biscuits for us diabetics pls lol
Barry


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

Definitely up for a factory visit, we are still looking for our first MH. See you at the NEC?

Tco


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

SwiftGroup said:


> I would like to organise a factory visit for those interested it will be open to all.


We'd like to come (we're nearby). I've sent you a PM. Thanks.

Dougie.


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

Definitely interested in a visit

Rick


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

tco said:


> Definitely up for a factory visit, we are still looking for our first MH. See you at the NEC?
> 
> Tco


Yes Kath and I will be at the NEC with a special area for our new forum friends.Would someone be so kind as to set up a thread and collate names for a visit than we will come back with some dates.Peter.


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

Peter will you be at the NEC? good to see that forum members comments and sugestions are being looked at by Swift and then rectified. What more can you ask!!! Well done Swift


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

roboughton said:


> Peter will you be at the NEC? good to see that forum members comments and sugestions are being looked at by Swift and then rectified. What more can you ask!!! Well done Swift


Hi Rob, I will be there 16th till 19th .Peter.


----------



## monsi (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi all
Also spoke to peter and Kath, they both have been very prompt in replying to our emails also telephone calls, I must admit there is now a distant light at what was a very long dark tunnel thank you swiftgroup

Ps Peter/Kath will it be possible for a tour when we visit

Regards Brian & Lisa


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

As I've said before- not a Swift owner and never have been-even in my tugging days- but now I might be interested!

Congratulations to Peter and his colleagues.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

I ordered a new Swift at the NEC in Feb this year, but then I cancelled it after all the bad press they were getting at the time. I kind of wish I had got one now as Swift have now been so good.


A Big well done to Swift from me and I will defiantly consider a Swift when our Hymer is due to be replaced.


Richard


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

I have not been involved with the Swift thread, although I have read the correspondence and it is great when a manufacturer pulls their fingurs out in these cases hands, arms and legs so well done Peter and his crew

Bill


----------



## alnshaz (Jun 1, 2007)

hi all,
just dropped my mh off at the factory to be repaired and must say a big thanks to kath for all her help.it is very much appreciated.
can't wait for the return journey!! 

regards alan.


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

I have nothing but praise for Swift and the way they have helped resolve some of the issues with my new Kontiki....... Superb customer service 8) Peter the next beers on me :lol: :lol:


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

SwiftGroup said:


> roboughton said:
> 
> 
> > Peter will you be at the NEC? good to see that forum members comments and sugestions are being looked at by Swift and then rectified. What more can you ask!!! Well done Swift
> ...


I will come to the stand and say hello!! although i am not interested in MH any more :lol: :lol: i will however take a look at the CV's


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*swift*



RichardnGill said:


> I ordered a new Swift at the NEC in Feb this year, but then I cancelled it after all the bad press they were getting at the time. I kind of wish I had got one now as Swift have now been so good.
> 
> A Big well done to Swift from me and I will defiantly consider a Swift when our Hymer is due to be replaced.
> 
> Richard


Thankyou although Hymer is a hard act to follow!Peter.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*swift*



Minerva said:


> I have not been involved with the Swift thread, although I have read the correspondence and it is great when a manufacturer pulls their fingurs out in these cases hands, arms and legs so well done Peter and his crew
> 
> Bill


Thankyou Bill for your comments.Peter.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*swift*



qe2 said:


> I have nothing but praise for Swift and the way they have helped resolve some of the issues with my new Kontiki....... Superb customer service 8) Peter the next beers on me :lol: :lol:


THankyou.Peter.


----------



## alnshaz (Jun 1, 2007)

hi all,
just to let you know that i picked up my mh from the factory today after it had been back for repairs.
i have to say a big thanks to kath and everyone i spoke to,they were marvelous,nothing was too much trouble and i was made to feel very welcome.
keep up the good work.

alan.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

This has got to be the biggest company turn around in history. It is similar to Saddam becoming Nelson Mandella. Of course, if Swift have got their act together and this is mainly through the Motor Home Facts Forum then it looks like we may be on to a winner with other companies not coming up to customer expectations. With such recommendations I would suggest Swift marketing might like to stick a big ad on here as there does appear to be a loyal following. For years I dreamed of owning a Kon Tikki or Eldis Stratus and then when I could afford it I was put off with all the adverse reports on here. Next time I change m\homes I may well consider a British company that takes the time to listen to its customers as Swift obviously have so credit where credit is due.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

a certain bible story comes to mind with the happenings over the past few weeks - was it on the road to Damascus? Or was it on the road to Cottingham? who will see the light next? :? 8)


----------



## 90128 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Peter and Kath 

Will be at the NEC show sometime between the 16th - 21st October, 2007. looking for a 4berth motorhome with luton bed  

Mines a black tea with either jammy dodger or shortbread :wink: 

Joyce


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Pusser said:


> This has got to be the biggest company turn around in history. It is similar to Saddam becoming Nelson Mandella. Of course, if Swift have got their act together and this is mainly through the Motor Home Facts Forum then it looks like we may be on to a winner with other companies not coming up to customer expectations. With such recommendations I would suggest Swift marketing might like to stick a big ad on here as there does appear to be a loyal following. For years I dreamed of owning a Kon Tikki or Eldis Stratus and then when I could afford it I was put off with all the adverse reports on here. Next time I change m\homes I may well consider a British company that takes the time to listen to its customers as Swift obviously have so credit where credit is due.


Steady pusser I'm going all moisty eyed and is that jerusalem I can hear in the background???


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

......walk upon Englands green and pleasant land, and was the ho...............


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Swift*



alnshaz said:


> hi all,
> just to let you know that i picked up my mh from the factory today after it had been back for repairs.
> i have to say a big thanks to kath and everyone i spoke to,they were marvelous,nothing was too much trouble and i was made to feel very welcome.
> keep up the good work.
> ...


Thankyou Alan.Peter.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

bognormike said:


> a certain bible story comes to mind with the happenings over the past few weeks - was it on the road to Damascus? Or was it on the road to Cottingham? who will see the light next? :? 8)


Steady!!Peter.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

sealady said:


> Hi Peter and Kath
> 
> Will be at the NEC show sometime between the 16th - 21st October, 2007. looking for a 4berth motorhome with luton bed
> 
> ...


See you there Joyce.Peter


----------



## Pixelpusher (Feb 26, 2007)

Well, I started this thread because of Swifts acknowledgement of the issues we've been facing and their honest attempts to put things right, for which we will all be grateful. So I still say thank you.

However at the risk of a little negativity, we wouldn't be singing their praises quite so openly if they'd got things right first time around.

Stockholm syndrome (maybe that's a little over the top -  )

Peter - if you're tuning in, please don't take offence because I know that you know you didn't really want to be in this position.

Colin


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Pixelpusher said:


> Well, I started this thread because of Swifts acknowledgement of the issues we've been facing and their honest attempts to put things right, for which we will all be grateful. So I still say thank you.
> 
> However at the risk of a little negativity, we wouldn't be singing their praises quite so openly if they'd got things right first time around.
> 
> ...


Colin,we were found lacking and all at Swift were ashamed of the fact. The way we have been able to react,is down to the people at Swift we just needed nudging back on track! All we need to do now is give Fiat a great big nudge!Peter.


----------



## Pixelpusher (Feb 26, 2007)

Nudge, nudge - wink, wink.

Keep on top of it Peter and give all these imports a run for their money. 
 

Colin


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Pixelpusher said:


> Nudge, nudge - wink, wink.
> 
> Keep on top of it Peter and give all these imports a run for their money.
> 
> ...


I know what you mean Colin, but where is it that Fiat's, Pugs and Citroens come from, it ain't good ole Blighty.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We got a lot of admiring looks for both the inside and the outside of our Bessacarr this autumn wherever we stopped. What we'd like to see is them being sold in Europe. As far as I can see there isn't a single British built motorhome being marketed in Europe anywhere. Given the light airy interior and the spacious feel of our Swift it must appeal to anyone who dislikes the dark and cramped inside of many of the continental designs.

Any plans to push them in Europe Peter ? 

G


----------



## christopherobin (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi Grizzly

I think you will find that they are on sale in Holland and Denmark and
like you. We kept being asked if they could look in our Bessacarr the three weeks we spent in europe during Aug.

Chris


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

christopherobin said:


> Hi Grizzly
> 
> I think you will find that they are on sale in Holland and Denmark and
> like you. We kept being asked if they could look in our Bessacarr the three weeks we spent in europe during Aug.
> ...


Personally I wish they'd do away with the pretend plastic wood though. I know it's a Bessacarr feature but ever since I inherited some plastic walnut on a Skoda Octavia I've hated the look.
Maybe it harks back to my Dad's Wolesley 6/90 with half a walnut tree for a dashboard. Now that was real and nothing plastic comes near. 8)


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> Personally I wish they'd do away with the pretend plastic wood though. I know it's a Bessacarr feature but ever since I inherited some plastic walnut on a Skoda Octavia I've hated the look.
> )


If you're talking dashboard here then I've got to agree with you. It is the one feature we actively dislike - it does look false and it somehow gives a cosy , old-fashioned feel that isn't quite right with the otherwise modern dash. For my money it would be better not there.

The wood in the rest of the van is fine especially the internal doors with their proper handles, not flimsy push buttons.

G


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> Steamdrivenandy said:
> 
> 
> > Personally I wish they'd do away with the pretend plastic wood though. I know it's a Bessacarr feature but ever since I inherited some plastic walnut on a Skoda Octavia I've hated the look.
> ...


I am taking on board what you are all saying.The dash kit is very plasticy and we are working on something more substantial.As to Europe that is much more difficult the Dealer networks have so much choice of product that why should they deal with the UK and the problem of supply etc.In the UK the dealers dont have the same choice of home grown manufacturers so they have to look to Europe for supply having said that we are fast producing a product that can compete with the Europeans all our motorhomes have European Whole vehicle type approval so with a bit more nudging from you Guys and we might be ready to have a go.Peter.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dash board kit*

Hi

Chris - and others. I do not know exactly what your dash board kits are like and so cannot pass comment.

Peter - (Swift) - I do not think the Kon-tiki dash kit looks plasticky (is there such a word - it is a bit like "cupboardy" on the "Little Britain" sketch), but I do think the Bessacarr dash on the 769 does look a different class purely as it is a lighter colour. I personally feel the colour on the Bessie is too light. Equally though, others will see the Kon-tiki and feel it is too dark!

If you decide to sell Kon-tikis in Europe, and open a branch in Italy, in close proximity to Lake Garda, and need a salesman, I'm here! LOL. Numerous foreign motorhomers had a look in the 669 and they were all impressed by the cooking facilities and the size of the fridge.

Many people have simply stopped to chat and ask me about the LHD/Swift combination.

Russell


----------



## DC4JC (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi,

Thought that I would give you some feedback on our new Kon- Tiki 645 with the 3 litre engine, that we collected from Marquis Newbury on the 1st October. 

We took it to Longleat CC clubsite the next day. Well what can I say, it was a fantastic ride with plenty of power, very comfortable (we didn't realise that fellow motorhomers waved!) Everything worked well, the heating is amazing it heats up the motorhome within minutes (once hubby fathomed it out!) As we are ex caravanners we couldn't believe how quick it was to set up, just plug in the electric.

One of the reasons we went for a Swift, was through watching on this site, regarding the water ingress and how Swift hadn't just ignored this issue hoping it would go away. 

Also the proactiveness of Swift in dealing with issues raised on this Forum and not afraid to" stick their head above the parapet "

So well done to Peter and all at Swift.  

Janice and Dave.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*swift*



DC4JC said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thought that I would give you some feedback on our new Kon- Tiki 645 with the 3 litre engine, that we collected from Marquis Newbury on the 1st October.
> 
> ...


Thankyou for your comments which I will pass onto all at Swift.Peter.ps gone back to watching Doc Martin!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

DC4JC said:


> One of the reasons we went for a Swift, was through watching on this site, regarding the water ingress and how Swift hadn't just ignored this issue hoping it would go away.
> Also the proactiveness of Swift in dealing with issues raised on this Forum and not afraid to" stick their head above the parapet "
> So well done to Peter and all at Swift.
> Janice and Dave.


Hurrah ! I'm so glad that Janice and Dave had such a positive experience on their first trip out and it gives me great pleasure to see that Swift's courage in "coming out" is paying off. It's much more uplifting to read of happy people !

May all your travels be equally good Janice and Dave and all Swift owners.

Russell: here (DV) is a photo of the Bessacarr E530 dashboard for interest:


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Bucket*



Grizzly said:


> DC4JC said:
> 
> 
> > One of the reasons we went for a Swift, was through watching on this site, regarding the water ingress and how Swift hadn't just ignored this issue hoping it would go away.
> ...


Russell told me the other day that Mrs Grizzly has a very special bucket is that true?Peter.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Bucket*



SwiftGroup said:


> it:


Russell told me the other day that Mrs Grizzly has a very special bucket is that true?Peter.[/quote]

He's absolutely right Peter...in fact we have 2 now. A lidded silver one for clean water carrying , washing up and clothes washing and a red one for waste water emptying, van washing and ( full of water with my mouse mat Pitch Occupied sign ) as a pitch marker. The lidded one took a lot of finding and we ran it to ground in France eventually. Filled with hot water, dirty washing and soap powder we reckon about 100 km neatly nested beside the loo in the washroom = a coloureds wash on the washing machine at home.

Anytime you want 100 uses for a lidded bucket, I'm your woman !

G


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Bucket*



Grizzly said:


> SwiftGroup said:
> 
> 
> > it:
> ...


He's absolutely right Peter...in fact we have 2 now. A lidded silver one for clean water carrying , washing up and clothes washing and a red one for waste water emptying, van washing and ( full of water with my mouse mat Pitch Occupied sign ) as a pitch marker. The lidded one took a lot of finding and we ran it to ground in France eventually. Filled with hot water, dirty washing and soap powder we reckon about 100 km neatly nested beside the loo in the washroom = a coloureds wash on the washing machine at home.

Anytime you want 100 uses for a lidded bucket, I'm your woman !

G[/quote]Excellent!


----------

